# Gerber Viper toilets heads-up



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We just bought the last Gerber Viper yesterday. Our supplier said they are on back-order until July!!! 

Not sure if this is a regional issue. If you sell a lot of them, you may want to check with your supplier and load up.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Gerber is SCREWED! FYI I had to cancel an order for a bone Avalanche because the factory is having problems.. Its just not with Viper.. The Viper according to wholesaler is being discontinued.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I had a problem with the Viper too. Suppler said 5 week backordered. I went with the Avalanche, had no problems with them. Yet!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Take a look at zurn china. Good product and pricing....

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have had no problems getting gerber. I only order the maxwel and the avalanche though.


----------



## Kempsville (Aug 4, 2009)

*No problems with Gerber here.*

We like to use Gerber and Wolverine Brass products since there not sold at the big box stores. Both are Quality products at fair pricing. As Frank Blau would say, support those who do you.


----------

